# Synchronisation photos Ipod Touch et Leopard



## Maxamix (8 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

Voilà maintenant plusieurs mois que j'utilise MAC OSX Leopard sur mon MacBook avec la dernière version d'iTunes pour synchroniser mon iPod Touch 8 Go.

Seulement je rencontre quelques problèmes lors de la synchronisation de mes photos. En effet, elles sont parfaitement orientés sur mon MacBook, mais une fois que iTunes fait son travail de synchronisation, les photos verticales apparaissent horizontalement sur l'iPod Touch. Comment faire pour lutter contre cette rotation ?
Quelqu'un d'autre rencontre ce problème ?

Merci d'avance

PS : ça me gonfle trop...


----------



## whereismymind (11 Juin 2008)

Tu fais tes rotations de photos dans iPhoto ?

Parce que si tu le fais dans Aperçu, je suis pas sûr que ce soit pris en compte lors de la synchro car à mon avis, iTunes dialogue directement avec iPhoto.


----------



## Maxamix (11 Juin 2008)

En fait, je ne fais aucune rotation de photo. Puisque Leopard interprète les EXIF de mes photos. Donc il sait directement dans quel sens elles sont à l'affichage... Mais iTunes ne l'entend pas de cette oreille.

Au passage, je n'utilise pas du tout iPhoto.


----------



## whereismymind (11 Juin 2008)

Fait un test. Importe une photo dans iPhoto et mets la dans le sens qui te convient et synchronise la pour voir.


----------



## Maxamix (11 Juin 2008)

J'ai pas spécialement envi d'essayer iPhoto, mais je vais faire un test pour essayer 

Je vous tiens au courant


----------



## whereismymind (11 Juin 2008)

Moi, je t'encourage à le faire, tous les logiciels de la suite iLife ont un lien donc, si tu veux une image pour créer un site ou une vidéo que tu as faite avec ton Numérique, il sera dans iPhoto et donc accessible sans problème dans iWeb, iMovie, ....

C'est d'ailleurs l'un des intérêts du Mac


----------

